# Photo Contest - MAY 2011 - Entry Rules



## Waterwings (May 2, 2011)

Okay folks, voting is currently underway for April's contest ( https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=18768 ).

*Here is the May 2011 contest*:

*Theme*: Billboard. Take a photo of the wackiest, funniest, weirdest billboard you can find. The billboard has to be the typical kind you see alongside the highway/roadside. _Not_ a small sign on a store, telephone pole, etc.

1) Participants must have made at least 5 legitimate posts since March of this year.
2) Photo must be taken by you, _and_ needs to be a recent photo.
3) Only one entry per member.
4) Color or black & white photos accepted.
5) Photo size cannot exceed a max of 800 pixels on the longest side. 
6) Must be a minimum of at least two participants to make the contest official.
7) Photos not meeting the requirements will be removed.

_Prizes_: - Same as April. 1 lure from Jim, and 1 from fender66. Checkout April's rules to see what they're providing (some nice stuff!  )
- Winning photo on the Homepage for one month, then placed in the contest archive thread. 
_*Start date*_: Today. May 2, 2011
_*End Date/Time*_: Tuesday, May 31, 2011 @ 8pm Central Time.

Rules subject to change as necessary.

Post photos to: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=19501


----------



## Waterwings (May 3, 2011)

*Update to rules:*
After receiving a pm from wasilvers asking about billboard-size painted signs on buildings, I'm gonna go ahead and say that type of sign is acceptable for the contest. If anyone decides to submit a building sign (gotta be billboard-size still), make sure it follows the spirit of the contest, and the sign states/shows/portrays something weird, funny, out of the ordinary, etc. 

hoss, here's your chance to jump into the contest.


----------



## Waterwings (May 15, 2011)

*Current entries for the May contest: As of 24 May 2011*

dave shady 
bassassassin8
FloridaBassGirl 
devilmutt
Jasonalex84
richg99 


Photo entries can be submitted/viewed at: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=19501


----------

